# Cincinnati - New Game Trying to Start



## Sabathius42 (Sep 10, 2002)

Greetings and Salutations

I am trying (mostly in vain) to put togeather a group to play 3rd edition DnD on a to-be-determined weeknight from 6ish to 11ish in the evening.

All the prospects I have thus far are very new to DnD, so no experience is necessary, just a will to play a game that involves more story than kill-stats.

The game will be hosted in Northern Kentucky (Florence to be exact) once a time and date can be settled on.

Please let me know if you are interested in coming by and checking out the game.  I can always use more players.

Dan a.k.a. Sabathius42
Ramboozle@hotmail.com

PS  If you are like myself, you sometimes see ads for gamers but just assume the group is not going to be fun and never bother to reply.  I am giving a 100% money-back guarantee that the game will be worth checking out.  Send that email!


----------



## Sabathius42 (Sep 18, 2002)

Bump (my one and only)

DS


----------

